
Google May Be Forced to Reveal Its Search Algorithm to an SEO - Farbodkhz
https://www.searchenginejournal.com/google-may-be-forced-to-reveal-its-search-algorithm-to-an-seo/359536/
======
4ThePeople
They will settle

~~~
Farbodkhz
Unfortunately I agree. It would have been interesting.

